# Spots of blood on legs?!?



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok so yesterday I noticed my horses legs were pretty pink just above the hoof on the back so I was worried. Well today I get to her and all four legs have spots of blood some runny all over about half way up. Two legs also have a lot of black spots stuff on her legs too. 

What is this?!? And how do I fix it? I can't post pictures until tomorrow morning. Also when I washed her legs with aloedine shampoo it appears she has socks and the blood seems to only be on the pink skin. Also flies have just hatched if that makes a difference. 

Please any ideas and specific products I can get tomorrow would be great. Thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Without photo's we can't tell for sure, but it could be either insect/fly bites - the nasty ******s can bite and draw blood and the legs seem to be a commonly targetted area. Otherwise, it may be greasy heel or another fungal condition.
Try spraying his legs with fly spray each morning and see if that helps.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Is it safe to apply fly spray after I put something on in case it is greasy heel? I really want it to go away as fast as possible. I was looking at pictures and it looks like a mild case of greasy heel but also I noticed after a fly would leave it left a bloody spot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Fly spray won't due any harm, I like to use the 'natural' fly sprays myself, I find them more effective than the commercially produced, chemical sprays. 
It could possibly be a combination of the two. If the skin is softened with mild greasy heal, a fly bite will easily draw blood. Either pop a photo up here, or send one to your vet to have a look at.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you, I will get pictures up in morning I don't have a computer at home. But I will be going to the feed store tomorrow and stocking up for both issues. It's just so frustrating she seems to always have something wrong since I got her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

They sell bug netting for lower legs that work well. It may be worth a try.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Pictures*

Ok here are the pictures I got yesterday. The first one was what it looked like on Tuesday and the other three are from Wednesday (I took them after rinsing off).

I think I will have to try those leg wraps for flies but since the skin was so irritated on Tuesday I think it's more than just bug bites. 

Also I should mention that I was told she had a skin condition in the fall when she was brought into foster. She is still at the same barn so I used the same aloedine wash that was used then, yesterday. She was recently moved from a muddyish paddock and the one she is in now is sorta muddy at the bottom of the hill but only because we have had a few days of rain. She would be moved to a completely dry paddock but the owners of the two horses in it had a problem with sharing.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

anyone have any ideas??


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks like bug bites to me. If you want something more than fly spray, to help any wounds heal, maybe try some swat?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Fly bites.

How bad are the flies there that she looks like that?!


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

That's the thing the flies aren't that bad at all. She doesn't even have flies around her face so I haven't put the fly mask on yet. They did just recently hatch but they don't seem to be bad at all yet. It's almost like her skin is super sensitive. But I am getting fly spray this afternoon. Any brand that works well and is as waterproof as possible?


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

Tri-Tec 14 is good, a little pricey though.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I like the brand "Endure" and it seems fairly waterproof compared to a lot of the others. It can be a bit more expensive some places though.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you, I'm writing these down as I am not sure what the feed store all carries. And they don't always have horsey people working and it would be my luck today would be one of those days.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well she got a bath then fly spray and no more blood so it appears it was just fly bites. Thank you for all the suggestions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Nature's Defense is an awesome fly spray thats all organic no chemicals and works so well


----------

